# DFDS ferry accident, possible delays...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A DFDS ferry on the Esjberg route hit the dock at Harwich around 1230 today, thankfully on one appears hurt.

If you are travelling this route in the near future best to check regularly for delays....

http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/Customer-Service/delays/

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-23014901

Pete


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

*ferry Problems*

Oh dear we are booked on this ferry for Monday. No info from DFDS yet but doubt it will be moving again so soon. We are lucky to be able to be totally flexible with our plans. Thanks Peejay for the post.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that Peter & Linda, that's bad luck.

Unfortunately tonights Harwich crossing and the inbound Sunday Esjberg - Harwich crossings have already been cancelled.
AFAIK its only one ship on that route so it looks like they have got between now and your crossing on Monday to get it repaired, borrow a ship from another route or possibly charter a replacement(?), I hope it gets sorted either way but just in case you don't already know, a copy and paste from their 'Rights of Passengers' states...

*"Right to re-routing and reimbursement in case of cancellation or delay of departure
In case of a delay of more than 90 minutes as compared to the scheduled time of departure or cancellation of a passenger service, passengers have a right to choose between
• re-routing to the final destination at no additional cost at the earliest opportunity under comparable conditions and
• reimbursement of the ticket price combined, where relevant, with a free of charge return service at the earliest opportunity to the first point ofdeparture set out in the transport contract."*

http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/Documents/Summary-of-provisions-Nov-2012(2).pdf

I'm sure you've probably found all this out already but fingers crossed for you both and anyone else affected.

Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*thord*

Risky these ferries!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

So far, all sailings cancelled up to Fri 28th Jun due to 'essential maintenance', ie hole in side of ship. 

http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/Custom...ckingurl=85168dc7-1c9a-44fe-9b1c-338df7bff2b2

Pete


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

We are rebooked on Stena line for Mon pm and have had a refund credited. They did contact me but only 24 hours after we saw PJs alert

Thanks again PJ


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

That's good news, have a good trip.

Pete


----------

